# Springsteen vieta suoi concerti ai vaccinati AZ



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2021)

Il cantante rock *Bruce Springsteen* ha annunciato che *al suo spettacolo* a Broadway "Springsteen on Broadway" *potranno fare accesso solo i vaccinati contro il covid-19*. E non finisce qui, le persone devono aver ricevuto un vaccino che sia stato autorizzato dalla Fda e, dunque, *chi è vaccinato con AstraZeneca non potrà assistere al concerto*.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2364085 ha scritto:


> Il cantante rock *Bruce Springsteen* ha annunciato che *al suo spettacolo* a Broadway "Springsteen on Broadway" *potranno fare accesso solo i vaccinati contro il covid-19*. E non finisce qui, le persone devono aver ricevuto un vaccino che sia stato autorizzato dalla Fda e, dunque, *chi è vaccinato con AstraZeneca non potrà assistere al concerto*.


Grandissimo cantante, ma come persona questo è diventato un altro servo del potere e finto paladino dei deboli quasi al livello di Bono Vox (che rimane il numero uno in ambito di ipocrisia in quel mondo). Da notare anche l'ulteriore sottomissione alle case farmaceutiche tipo il no ai vaccinati Astrazeneca. Che schifo!


----------



## gabri65 (18 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2364085 ha scritto:


> Il cantante rock *Bruce Springsteen* ha annunciato che *al suo spettacolo* a Broadway "Springsteen on Broadway" *potranno fare accesso solo i vaccinati contro il covid-19*. E non finisce qui, le persone devono aver ricevuto un vaccino che sia stato autorizzato dalla Fda e, dunque, *chi è vaccinato con AstraZeneca non potrà assistere al concerto*.



Non so chi mi sta più sulle [email protected] tra questo rozzo contadino che fa musica da supermercato, e quel delinquente servo dei potenti degli U2.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2364085 ha scritto:


> Il cantante rock *Bruce Springsteen* ha annunciato che *al suo spettacolo* a Broadway "Springsteen on Broadway" *potranno fare accesso solo i vaccinati contro il covid-19*. E non finisce qui, le persone devono aver ricevuto un vaccino che sia stato autorizzato dalla Fda e, dunque, *chi è vaccinato con AstraZeneca non potrà assistere al concerto*.



ste rockstar del mio pene non capiscono una mazza di niente. tutta apparenza e intrallazzi.
se fosse per i soldi che gli do io sarebbero a mendicare ai semafori.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2021)

Tanto chi è "costretto" a restare a casa non è che perda granchè, eh...


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2364085 ha scritto:


> Il cantante rock *Bruce Springsteen* ha annunciato che *al suo spettacolo* a Broadway "Springsteen on Broadway" *potranno fare accesso solo i vaccinati contro il covid-19*. E non finisce qui, le persone devono aver ricevuto un vaccino che sia stato autorizzato dalla Fda e, dunque, *chi è vaccinato con AstraZeneca non potrà assistere al concerto*.



Che scene meravigliose, peccato non avere popcorn in casa


----------



## Andris (18 Giugno 2021)

perchè negli USA hanno applicato il nazionalismo dei vaccini
non è la gente che ha scelto con cosa vaccinarsi


----------



## Marilson (18 Giugno 2021)

Un mentacatto. Niente altro da dire.

Il vaccino Astrazeneca potra' anche presentare rischi di trombosi, ma per la stragrande maggioranza che non ha riportato effetti collaterali il vaccino non solo e' sicuro ma anche efficace, poco sotto il livello dei vaccini ad mRNA. 

L'ordine gli sara' arrivato direttamente dalla FDA


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2021)

Marilson;2364178 ha scritto:


> Un mentacatto. Niente altro da dire.
> 
> Il vaccino Astrazeneca potra' anche presentare rischi di trombosi, ma per la stragrande maggioranza che non ha riportato effetti collaterali il vaccino non solo e' sicuro ma anche efficace, poco sotto il livello dei vaccini ad mRNA.
> 
> L'ordine gli sara' arrivato direttamente dalla FDA


Si è una questione politica, non di scetticismo personale di Springsteen che tra l'altro finanzia il PD americano.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2364085 ha scritto:


> Il cantante rock *Bruce Springsteen* ha annunciato che *al suo spettacolo* a Broadway "Springsteen on Broadway" *potranno fare accesso solo i vaccinati contro il covid-19*. E non finisce qui, le persone devono aver ricevuto un vaccino che sia stato autorizzato dalla Fda e, dunque, *chi è vaccinato con AstraZeneca non potrà assistere al concerto*.



Musicista mediocre e personaggio ridicolo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Giugno 2021)

mai piaciuto. Il Ligabue americano


----------

